# Night lights.



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to leave, or would like to leave, a light on in the tank at night, is there a good maybe light bar, or something in the uv blue spectrum that would imitate moonlight, or at least not disrupt the fish too much?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Blue LED lights are suppose to simulate moonlight, as long as you dont have a ton of them it shouldnt, lights that come with moonlight on them usually have 4 blue LED's i would start there and if you wanted to add more or take some away and only do 2 it would be a good starting point


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome! I had planned to get a light bar ( one of the airscape deals that light bubbles) and bury just the light toward the back of the tank.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah blue LEDs. Search the DIY section for :typeyourtexthere"'s DIYmoonlight thread : http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-moonlight-21538.html . It tells you how to make it yourself. I did it and it was super easy, I used 3 LEDs for my 29 gallon tank. Here is a really bad pic of my tank with the moonlights on. It looks really cool in person, you wont be dissappionted!


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I see some people use cold cathodes also.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

I run a small led bar throuh the night never bothered my fish its not to bright but good enough so that i get viewing pleasure at night looks great at night but can never get it in a picture ive tryed loadz of times lol. A great investment for your tank in my mind. Also i read somewhere that fish never slee but shut part of there brain down dont quote me on that though


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Heres a link to some usefull info on another thread. Moon lighting= Amazing color


----------

